# HMI Sprache ändern



## hondabiker (19 Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich habe ein 15"Zoll Siemens Touch-Panel verbaut und dort ist die Passwortabfrage immer auf Deutsch. Wie bekomme ich diese in Englisch?

Normalerweise sollte das sehr leicht sein, aber irgendwann wird man ich verrückt 

Vielen dank


----------



## Krumnix (19 Dezember 2014)

Flexible oder Tia? V11, V12 oder V13??


----------



## hondabiker (19 Dezember 2014)

Entschuldige. TIA V13


----------



## hondabiker (21 Dezember 2014)

hondabiker schrieb:


> Entschuldige. TIA V13



Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich die Sprache ändern muss?


----------



## holgero (21 Dezember 2014)

In V11 müsste es so gehen:

-HMI_...Sprachen & Ressourcen...Projektsprachen...Häkchen in die gewünschte Englisch-Version setzen
-nun steht unter 
 HMI_...Runtime-Einstellungen...Sprache & Schriftart auch Englisch zur verfügung.
-Nun kannst du alle Texte unter 
 HMI_...Sprachen & Ressourcen...Projekttexte 
 in allen aktivierten Sprachen anpassen
-Das Panel müsste mit dieser Sprache starten:
 HMI_...Sprachen & Ressourcen...Projektsprach...Referenzsprache

Übersetzungen von Systemtexten müssten bereits vorhanden sein. Das ist evtl. abhängig, mit welchen Vorgaben du TIA bzw. WinCC installiert hast.

Viel Erfolg


----------

